# Japanische Zeichen in MSSQL-DB speichern



## BzudemO (12. Aug 2010)

Hallo!
nach stundenlangem suchen und probieren wende ich mich mit meinem Problem an das Forum.
Vielleich kann mir ja jemand etwas weiterhelfen 

ich arbeite mit dem Indesign CS4 Server und Java-Backend. Darin öffne ich verschiedene Dokumente und speichere mir deren Inhalte in eine MS-SQL Datenbank (latin1).

Mein Problem: in einem Dokument sind *japanische Zeichen*. ich wandle diesen String im Quellcode folgendermaßen um:

```
String isoString = new String(content.getBytes("UTF-8"), "Windows-1252");
```
Inhalt von "content": 
ブランドが異なる場合がございます。

jedoch werden dabei nicht alle Zeichen dargestellt. manche schon, manche nicht...
leider komme ich an dieser stelle auch nicht weiter und weiß nicht, wieso nicht alles dargestellt wird.

Kann mir vllt. jemand helfen?? Ich wäre sehr dankbar!
Viele Grüße,
Sergej


----------



## XHelp (12. Aug 2010)

bei latin1 sind doch die Zeichen gar nicht mit dabei, oder?


----------



## Gast2 (12. Aug 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> bei latin1 sind doch die Zeichen gar nicht mit dabei, oder?



Ganz sicher nicht. Da hilft nur DB auf UTF8 umziehen.


----------

